# Jeep Comanche Springs for Plowing



## Top (Jan 25, 2016)

I've got an 87 Jeep Comanche (MJ) that I mounted an Myers ST-7 Plow on it and works really well. Now that the summer is almost here I wanted to replace the front springs as the Plow weight drops the front end about 2" what would be my best course of action on this. I know everyone's has told me that Mugg makes the best springs but is there way to determine what type of springs I should get for this project? Is there a way to keep the front end at same level with or with out the plow?

Thanks for your help in advance.
Mike


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Top said:


> I've got an 87 Jeep Comanche (MJ) that I mounted an Myers ST-7 Plow on it and works really well. Now that the summer is almost here I wanted to replace the front springs as the Plow weight drops the front end about 2" what would be my best course of action on this. I know everyone's has told me that Mugg makes the best springs but is there way to determine what type of springs I should get for this project? Is there a way to keep the front end at same level with or with out the plow?
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.
> Mike


Air bags, or air shocks. You can adjust them as needed.


----------

